# Can you believe these Wackos



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

UPDATE: Deadly Snakes May Have Been Deliberately Dumped In Onslow County, NC, USA 

Posted: 5:41 PM May 22, 2008
Last Updated: 9:31 PM May 22, 2008

Officials say the two Monocled Cobras on the loose in Onslow County may have been dumped there by an animal rights group pushing for a ban on exotic animals.

The two cobras are believed to be near Mill Farms Road off Piney Green Road in Onslow County.

Officials say they found a flyer indicating someone lost the two cobras. They believe the snakes were placed there by the group Animal Protection Institute. The group wants to make it illegal for people to own exotic animals and uses such tactics to raise awareness.

Officials warn these snakes can be deadly with one bite. They urge you to stay away if you see these snakes and immediately call authorities.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Well that doesn't surprise me a whole lot considering how often it happens with large exotic cats and such. I'm glad for once they realize it's the Ar groups rather than irresponsible keepers.

It's ashame the snake will pay the price for these freaks.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what a bunch of pricks


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

There would have to be something seriously wrong with ANYONE who would use such "tactics"!

Oh yes, because it's much worse caring for your animals in a captive environment than releasing two deadly serpents into foreign land.

:bash:


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

I can imagine they were trying to highlight what could happen if certain species escaped but thats ridiculous, animal rights is meant to be about whats best for animals o_o


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Hope one of the pricks gets bitten :bash: !


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

How is this fair to the animal?
They have no sense and logic these people and end up giving US a bad name.
I hate this stuff!!:bash:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

what complete and utter prats. tactics my backside thats just stupid, unfair on the snakes and the people in the area


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a great move by the activists honestly. Caring for exotics? Well... Seems to me like they've done worse than any inexperienced keeper I've met. Releasing hots into the wild is just pathetically stupid. To raise a point? Potentially dangering Snakes and Humans' lives? Yeah. Right.

Not to mention that the authorities probably WILL just shoot the snakes on sight. :bash:


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

The average animal rights group cares less for the animals than for causing trouble...bloody lunatics.

I really hate people sometimes.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

maybrick said:


> The average animal rights group cares less for the animals than for causing trouble...bloody lunatics.
> 
> I really hate people sometimes.


Got to agree with that. I think alot of them use it purely as a way to try and justify being a troublemaking :censor:.

Just how mentally challenged do you have to be to release these snakes into the community? :bash:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Just hope no one is bitten by one of them, f**king idiots releasing venomous snakes. :whip:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

most animal right people dont realise that it can do more damage then good.

The same sort of thing happened in bournemouth

"
A BIRD-LOVING volunteer at a Bournemouth aviary has told vandals who damaged the site that they are responsible for the deaths of dozens of birds.
It is believed that animal rights protesters may have been responsible for the vandalism, cutting holes in the Bournemouth Gardens aviary fence in an attempt to free the creatures.
But several rare species died soon after escaping, leaving volunteer Derek Heritage disgusted."

taken from Vandals Free Birds (from Bournemouth Echo)


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

:whip:near me they were trying to stop fishing "it harms the fish" apparently
so they went around poisoning the water wtf?
c**** :bash:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Lets just hope that the people that have caused this mayhem have only put the posters up and not actually released the snakes in the hope to scare people.

Rob


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

SiUK said:


> what a bunch of pricks


 
I second this oppinion.lol


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

What complete idiots.. groups like these need infiltrated and destroyed.. anyway, the good thing here is that it is public, so people know to look out for an unusual snake (remember NC, like a lot of the States, has experience with hots). I think they will probably survive as well, which again is good.. so hopefully they are found in a farm, decimating the rodent population, and end up caught and taken care of by one of our brothers/sisters in the States.


----------



## cheekysnake (Jun 12, 2008)

Thier doing more harm than good tactics my arse!?


----------

